# nursing advice



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi there
Is there anyone out there that can give me a bit of advice.I have just received my NZ nurse registration but while in the process of waiting for it immigration jiggled the points and now instead of the 140 points we should have had its now 120 which puts us in the pool & who knows if or when we may be pulled .With a job offer we think we have 190 points which is great.
Can anyone suggest a good nursing agency as they all seem to want to have "solo" rights to you & I have no idea who is good or bad.
Also what are the chances of getting a nursing job with no visa of any type.It feels a bit like a chicken/egg situation.
Karen


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi -see this thread

If you want to work for on of the major hospitals suggest you contact direct; as an example, this from the Wellington hospital site 
Once you have checked your eligibility we can help suitable candidates gain residency and gain their practice certificates. You don’t need to go to an employment agency.​
also from their website, and this is consistent throughout the country's District Health Boards:
. . . is committed to filling its own vacancies. Occasionally some roles prove difficult to fill and in such instances we may consider applicants via recruitment agencies​
Best wishes for your job search


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

many thanks for your advice song si, i will get onto it as soon as possible.

karen


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi

Do you have any idea of where in NZ you want to be based, once you do then google the District health boards. On their individual websites they offer advise about how to go about applying for jobs overseas and what each can offer to help you settle in. 

I was lucky enough to head over with a job offer and didn't need to use an agency so can't really advise on agency sole rights over you.

let us know how you get on.

P


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi P

Thanks for that.Did you find getting a job offer without a visa a problem.Most of the health boards seem to say dont apply unless you are eligible to work ie.. have a visa.

Karen


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Karen,

I was lucky as i had the job offer first and then went and got the visa. I am aware of other nurses as well that have gone down this route. 

If you have your nurse registration for NZ you are 3/4 of the way there to be eligible to work over here. You may find that if you contact the Health Boards that you are interested in and explain that you are at this point and that may be all they require. Its a catch 22 situation really - if you have a definite job offer then immigration love you and it bumps your points up however the health boards are cautious just in case immigration decline for some reason. I am aware that there are health boards that put alot of time, energy and money (from relocation packages, training and mentoring) into recruiting someone from overseas, the nurse works for a few months and then decides that NZ is not for them and head back home. 

My partner came over with Tonix (nursing agency), she sent her CV and highlighted where she wanted to work. They found a job, organised a telephone interview (she had to then put in her EOL), they paid her fares to come over, put her up in a hotel for 3 weeks, made sure she settled in and then left her to it so she didn't have any ties to them.. and yes nearly 5 years later she is still in the same job but can leave and find another if she wanted. 

My story - i woke up in October 2005 deciding i wanted to come out here. I applied for my NZ registration and received it in February 2006. I gave my CV to the Director of Nursing of a health board at an expo in London in March 2006, she faxed it to her deputy over here who handed it out to Primary Health Organisations (I worked as a Practice Nurse) and received an e-mail from one who wanted to interview me. Had a telephone interview in May and left the UK July 2006. I paid my own fares and organised my own accommodation so i did not feel tied to anyone. Unfortunately i did not like the job once i got here (it was very different to what i was used to) so i contacted an agency to see if they could help. I had contacted several agencies before leaving the uk but was informed that they really only placed into hospitals and as i had never worked in a hospital i didn't feel comfortable and i dont think they felt comfortable offering me to anyone for interview. They did however find me a job in a prison (which was very different!) and i worked there for 8 months - once they had found me the job i had no further contact with them. When i left it was because i had found a job with the district health board as a district nurse and it was back out in the community which was where i felt at home. I do know that even now over 4 years later i am asked if i am ever planning on returning home to live. I think it is just the health board has been burnt a few too many times. 

Hope this is useful, I am sure you will be ok but feel free to contact me if i can be of any further assistance....

Cheers
P


----------



## MetalSoul (Oct 17, 2011)

adamkarenjack said:


> Hi there
> Is there anyone out there that can give me a bit of advice.I have just received my NZ nurse registration but while in the process of waiting for it immigration jiggled the points and now instead of the 140 points we should have had its now 120 which puts us in the pool & who knows if or when we may be pulled .With a job offer we think we have 190 points which is great.
> Can anyone suggest a good nursing agency as they all seem to want to have "solo" rights to you & I have no idea who is good or bad.
> Also what are the chances of getting a nursing job with no visa of any type.It feels a bit like a chicken/egg situation.
> Karen


Hi Karen,

I used Accent Recruitment.

All recruiters advise just sticking to one agency as the population of NZ is so small, if you went with more than one agency, you would end up being put forward for the same job by all the agencies.

Prudence from Accent was very helpful and patient.

I now have a job offer and am due to start in Jan in Rotorua. I needed this to give me enough points for my EoI. I hope to be drawn out this week to get my visa going. INZ will push your EoI to the top of the list if you have a job offer, so I am told.

Hope this helps


----------



## tinachris (Mar 16, 2009)

adamkarenjack said:


> Hi there
> Is there anyone out there that can give me a bit of advice.I have just received my NZ nurse registration but while in the process of waiting for it immigration jiggled the points and now instead of the 140 points we should have had its now 120 which puts us in the pool & who knows if or when we may be pulled .With a job offer we think we have 190 points which is great.
> Can anyone suggest a good nursing agency as they all seem to want to have "solo" rights to you & I have no idea who is good or bad.
> Also what are the chances of getting a nursing job with no visa of any type.It feels a bit like a chicken/egg situation.
> Karen


try contacting the district general hospitals HR department direct for jobs in the areas that you are wanting to live in, that might be a whole lot more helpful and easier...


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks.In the process of sending CV to everyone


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

petrac said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I was lucky as i had the job offer first and then went and got the visa. I am aware of other nurses as well that have gone down this route.
> 
> ...


Hi P
Thanks for the reply.I to have been either in the community or practice nursing since 1982 apart from a couple of years when I went back into hospital on a medical ward when my son was small & I needed more convenient hours.Having not been in a hospital then for 19 years it was a huge shock.

So I want to stay in the community or practice nursing but have been told by an agency that community post tend to go to local NZ nurses.

Is there somewhere specific that practice nurse post are advertised,and I presume you think its worth going to an expo day.We are currently living in Spain so it means going back to the UK for these things so it needs to worth it.

What stage did you apply for your practising licence.

Sorry to bombard you.Thanks for your time
Karen


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

adamkarenjack said:


> Hi P
> Thanks for the reply.I to have been either in the community or practice nursing since 1982 apart from a couple of years when I went back into hospital on a medical ward when my son was small & I needed more convenient hours.Having not been in a hospital then for 19 years it was a huge shock.
> 
> So I want to stay in the community or practice nursing but have been told by an agency that community post tend to go to local NZ nurses.
> ...



Hi Karen

It is fine, i don't mind the bombardment. It is a big decision to come out here so i hope i can answer your questions... Lets start with the easy one. I received my practising certificate about 4 months before although applied for registration about 6 weeks before that. It gives you a little bit more power with prospective employers as i felt it made them realise you were serious about wanting to come out here, it also meets part of the criteria when applying for jobs as they always want to know that you are eligible to apply. 

I also was informed that community nursing jobs generally go to local nz nurses as it is felt that they know the area and patient population better than others although i was lucky to be accepted from overseas and i am aware of several others that were fortunate as well. This is a difficult question to answer as i believe it can rely on being in the right place at the right time and being able to sell yourself as the nurse that everybody needs and wants. Agencies generally do not place community nurses or practice nurses, again some of the district health boards advertise for community nurses (mine been one of them) and i suppose it is again having to contact them individually. 

Practice nurses are generally employed by PHO's over here. I do have to say though that Practice nursing was very different to what i was used to and i felt personally that i lost alot of my skills that i had developed in the UK which i think is why i ended up heading into district nursing as it is more autonomous. 

Going to an expo - great for learning about the country however again the health boards that are there are minimal, there are more more agencies and then you go back into the catch 22 situation of them not recruiting for the community - is it worth a trip back home i'm not sure. 

May i bombard you with a few questions??

1) Have you thought about location in NZ yet? 
2) What is your experience in practice and community - i ask because i am not sure what nursing is like in spain. In practice nursing did you have any specialities (the reason i am asking is whether a more specialist role out here rather than practice nursing may be more suited and more challenging!)
3) when are you planning on heading out - or is it dependent on you having a job first. 

sorry if it sounds like i am bombarding you!! It is just that i may be able to give you a few more specific pointers..

Cheers
P


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi I am already registered as a nurse in nz. I'm an adult nurse working on HDU. I got pulled out of the pool with 135 points and have just sent ITA application. There does not seem to be many jobs out thete at the moment. I am with accent agency who are very nice just no job yet but I am remaining open. Ideally I Want s job in Thames due to my sister living near there but now I am prepared to commute if any jobs do long shifts (12.5 hr) as I do here 3 days a week! But I'm not sure they do them in nz! Hope you get pulled out soon. Where about do you want to work/live 
Alison

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Amt70 said:


> Hi I am already registered as a nurse in nz. I'm an adult nurse working on HDU. I got pulled out of the pool with 135 points and have just sent ITA application. There does not seem to be many jobs out thete at the moment. I am with accent agency who are very nice just no job yet but I am remaining open. Ideally I Want s job in Thames due to my sister living near there but now I am prepared to commute if any jobs do long shifts (12.5 hr) as I do here 3 days a week! But I'm not sure they do them in nz! Hope you get pulled out soon. Where about do you want to work/live
> Alison
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Alison

Congratulations on getting pulled out of the pool and good luck with the application..

For jobs try a website such as seek as they differentiate between locations so may show up some in the Thames area. Otherwise contact the local hospital directly and speak to their HR department to see what vacancies they have. 

Unsure about long shifts as i am not aware of many places doing them. I think in a couple of job positions they do but usual shift pattern is early (7-330pm), lates (3pm-1130pm) and the dreaded nights (1100pm-730pm). 

good luck

P


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cheers p for a qUick reply. It's a little nerve wracking moving literally to the unknown let along the otherwise of the world. The working shifts are very different than I'm used to not a problem if I didn't have to commute an hour n15 mins to tauranga (favourite) place or Hamilton Rhodes shift patterns seem ok. Just dont know how long I could commute Thoses hours 5 times a week from Thames. Will e mail Waikato dhb to ask. What's tauranga like compared to Hamilton. Which is best for my familynin your opinion?? 
Ali x


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Amt70 said:


> Cheers p for a qUick reply. It's a little nerve wracking moving literally to the unknown let along the otherwise of the world. The working shifts are very different than I'm used to not a problem if I didn't have to commute an hour n15 mins to tauranga (favourite) place or Hamilton Rhodes shift patterns seem ok. Just dont know how long I could commute Thoses hours 5 times a week from Thames. Will e mail Waikato dhb to ask. What's tauranga like compared to Hamilton. Which is best for my familynin your opinion??
> Ali x


Hi Ali

It is difficult for me to comment on Tauranga or Hamilton. I've been to both for only about an hour or two so don't really know them that well. Maybe your Sister who you mention before lives in Thames will be able to give you the low down on both. 

Have you ever been over here or are you heading over blind. What makes you want to head over this way if you don't mind me asking? Are you looking for HDU only or any other field of nursing..Just so i can get some pointers to answer your questions

P x


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi P, became back from NZ in march having fallen in love with the country! It's so beautiful. I thick I prefer tauranga to Hamilton simply due to tauranga being on the coast. I really don't have a preference on what sort of nursing I do, anything will do I just want to be out there now  working and enjoying our family 
Ali x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Amt70 said:


> Hi P, became back from NZ in march having fallen in love with the country! It's so beautiful. I thick I prefer tauranga to Hamilton simply due to tauranga being on the coast. I really don't have a preference on what sort of nursing I do, anything will do I just want to be out there now  working and enjoying our family
> Ali x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ali

Just a quick reply, i agree about Tauranga over hamilton because it is on the coast, what i am aware of it is that all of that coast line is beautiful (minus the oil spill!). You need to check out the Mount area....

Also check out bay of plenty district health board BOPDHB Home Page - they have open jobs at moment for ICU etc (i'm assuming there is a similarity with ICU and HDU) at Tauranga hospital. The other suggestion is google both nursing jobs in Tauranga and also Nursing jobs in the Thames area. It is surprising what you find and if there are no current positions it gives you contacts for future. Do you have your nursing registration with the Nursing council over here. 

You will love NZ and its way of life... anyhow, the sun is shining, its 8 o'clock on a sunday morning and my day off is just beginning!! 

P x


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't wait to get there to be honest. Yes I am registered in nz as a nurse and even have my practicing certificate just need a job! Lol. ITA application posted yesterday. House sold eeekk!!! 
Nz us such a beautiful country. 
Thanks for all your advice
Ali xx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## adamkarenjack (Sep 5, 2010)

petrac said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> It is fine, i don't mind the bombardment. It is a big decision to come out here so i hope i can answer your questions... Lets start with the easy one. I received my practising certificate about 4 months before although applied for registration about 6 weeks before that. It gives you a little bit more power with prospective employers as i felt it made them realise you were serious about wanting to come out here, it also meets part of the criteria when applying for jobs as they always want to know that you are eligible to apply.
> 
> ...



Hi P
Did I reply to you I thought I had but I hav'nt heard anything from you.
I have had a positive response from sending my CV to BOIHB.They say they are happy to receive job applications without a visa & feel free to apply.We still however prefer to be in BOP but I hav'nt heard back from them as yet
Cant workout pay structures though.None of the jobs I have looked at mention salarys.Is it negotiable depending on qualifications/experience?

Karen


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

adamkarenjack said:


> Hi P
> Did I reply to you I thought I had but I hav'nt heard anything from you.
> I have had a positive response from sending my CV to BOIHB.They say they are happy to receive job applications without a visa & feel free to apply.We still however prefer to be in BOP but I hav'nt heard back from them as yet
> Cant workout pay structures though.None of the jobs I have looked at mention salarys.Is it negotiable depending on qualifications/experience?
> ...


Hi Karen,

BOIHB - is that the bay of islands?? if so it is a beautiful part of the country i love taking trips up there. , bay of plenty is just as beautiful though and a little closer to auckland and central North Island....

With regards to your salary question....

Below is a link for salaries according to the New Zealand Nurses Organisation (union) Meca agreement. It is a long document (96 pages) but if you jump to page 17 that is your pay scales... now to become complicated... You only get these rates if you are a member of the NZNO or at moment pay a bargaining fee (about the same cost as membership per year) and if your employer recognises the union. The NZNO negotiate on behalf of the members every 3 years - this agreement ran out last month and the members voted against what the Health Boards were offering so they are going back to the bargaining table. 

http://www.nzno.org.nz/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=tPeOIPuySOw=&tabid=224

I still struggle knowing where anyone fits on this scale when trying to compare to the UK pay grades... I often wonder if it is by experience. As you can see there is also a different pay scale if you are hospital based or community based. 

PHO (Primary Health Organisations) pay different rates - often hourly and is negotiable. These are normally the ones that are attached with the GP surgeries...

Hope this helps... feel free to utilise me any way you want. I found it quite a lonely process trying to organise things and work out what to do....

Take care

P


----------

